# Libraries sound comparison/demo



## Artemi (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello to everyone
Lately I've been doing some video editing on some demos that I found on the internet.
I've tried to balance the volume of the libraries.
Maybe it will be interesting for some people.

P.S. played mostly by people from youtube and this forum


----------



## Artemi (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Artemi (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Snarf (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow! Great job of going through the effort! We should automatically link these in every "what sample library to buy?' thread


----------



## Artemi (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Artemi (Jun 15, 2021)




----------

